# Rahmen erstellen in PS5.5



## WEBSTER (27. Oktober 2002)

Salute,

ich habe ein Bild welches an den Rändern eine schwarze Einfassung bekommen soll. Der Rahmen des Bildes ist hier schon mit dem Zauberstab vormarkiert. Wie bekomme ich diesen eingefasst....?

http://www.wedvb.de/ps.gif


THX
WEBSTER


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Oktober 2002)

geh mal unter "bearbeiten" auf "kontur fülle", wenn das nicht da ist, guck mal unter "auswahl" nach "rahmen"


----------



## nickname (27. Oktober 2002)

Auswahl Rahmen gibts bei mir (5.5) nicht  
aber Kontur füllen, noch schneller: rechte Maustaste "Kontur füllen"  

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## WEBSTER (27. Oktober 2002)

Salute,

THX 4 AW....



> rechte Maustaste "Kontur füllen"


 war genau das Richtige.....


WEBSTER


----------

